# The Malt Puppies are getting ready to be sent to their new homes



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So remember back in March when I announced I had a dozen malt babies that needed homes?
(My Grandfather had made them)









Well you'll never believe what happened? Another dozen was born! I had 24 pups to nurse for the last few months. B&E gave them lots of TLC, potty trained them, played with them and really bonded with the 2 dozen pups. 

The proud puppy raisers









Benny and Emma had a great time with these pups since March. They decided it would be too hard to let all 24 go to their homes at once. So we decided to send a few out a week to their forever homes. We hope by the end of the summer they will all be at their final destination. 









We think these pups have a lot of Benny in them! They kinda look like him, don't they?









One by one they will be packaged up and sent out. The boxes were sealed with a lick. We look forward to hearing about the puppies journey to your home and we hope you'll post pictures of the pups in their new homes!!! 









xoxoxoxoxo Tammy, Benny & Emma:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How exciting! I can't wait to find where they end up!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

your grandfather is so sweet, those pups are so cute!!
love all the pics!!:wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg how cute!! what talent !!! that is soo adorable !!! and ur fluffs were such good babysitters !!! loving it !! cant wait to hear the pups stories!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Adorable, all of them. They do resemble Benny! I think Grandpa has a favorite Malt.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Tammy. They are THE cutest. :wub::wub: I laughed so hard to see that some of them are life-size next to B&B.:HistericalSmiley: You have to enter one of the last two pictures in a photo contest!!:chili: I also can't believe how much Benny and Tyler look alike in those pix. We'll have to compare their relatives Your grandfather is 
A-M-A-Z-I-N-G and you are such a lucky woman to have him in your life.Can't wait to find out who finds these pups on their doorstep.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

geez.....I almost forgot about those little buggers! And, yes Tammy, they do look like Benny. I bet your dad enjoyed making each and every one of them. What fun you're gonna have adopting them out. :happy:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t::smrofl: OMG, I can't believe how cute these are. your Grandfather is the cutest one and so talented. the pictures are sooooo good, Benny and Emma :wub::wub: what can I say, I want those two :wub::wub: please?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. How lucky the new owners will be!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh the life size ones of B&E!!! With the changing bows in Emma's look alike's top knot!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Who said we outgrow playing with dolls!

Oh and what a wonderful job B&E have done in preparing them for their new forever homes. :thumbsup:

I can't wait to see where all these new puppies end up. Let's see...we've been hearing comments lately about puppy fever... 


GREAT PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your pictures are soooooo precious, yes they look alot like Benny:wub: grandpa has been a busy man looks like these maltese babies multiply like rabbits:chili::supacool: looking forward to seeing who gets a puppy


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh WOW those are sooo cute!! your grandfather made them?? wow whata great man!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are adorable. I remember them from the last time. Your grandfather must really love maltese. I bet he saw them in his sleep after all that jigsawing.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness, grampa has a matching 'stache! He must adore you to have given you a gift that took so much time and talent.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are really cute. Lovely to have those done by your Grandfather too. They will leave beautiful memories.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> OMG Tammy. They are THE cutest. :wub::wub: I laughed so hard to see that some of them are life-size next to B&B.:HistericalSmiley: You have to enter one of the last two pictures in a photo contest!!:chili: I also can't believe how much Benny and Tyler look alike in those pix. We'll have to compare their relatives Your grandfather is
> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G and you are such a lucky woman to have him in your life.Can't wait to find out who finds these pups on their doorstep.


 I can't wait to see Ben and Tyler together in a few weeks! It'll be heaven!


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh the life size ones of B&E!!! With the changing bows in Emma's look alike's top knot!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Who said we outgrow playing with dolls!
> 
> Oh and what a wonderful job B&E have done in preparing them for their new forever homes. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 The life size ones are the only ones I'm not sending away. They are the original ones that my Grandfather made for me. After I told him what they meant to me he came up with the smaller pups to give out to some of you. The blooming bow on Emma's look a like is hysterical, isn't it?! :HistericalSmiley:

Thanks for all the sweet comments girls! The first 3 were dropped off at the post office so they are in transit as we speak! I'm gonna aim to send 3 per week. Some aren't ready to leave B&E yet. They are quite attached! LOL. 

I wish I could send one to each and everyone of you. 24 seems like a lot but not when so many people on here have been so good to me. My Grandfather keeps asking if he should make more, but I don't want to over work him either. As Brit said...he was probably dreaming of their jigsaw body parts LOL! Maybe down the road more litters will be born, but for now we can all enjoy the pictures of seeing the pups when they arrive at their new homes. :chili:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't wait to hear of their travels!!! Those malt pups are too adorable :wub: Your grandfather may have a new budding business...birthing malt puppies!:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh those pictures are ADORABLE Tammy!!! I love the one with them all in front of B&E who are sitting on the chair - this will be a fun summer event for sure!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I remember those precious babies from way back when the originals were first born -- we all fell completely head over heels for Benny2 & Emma2! :wub:

The new litter of puppies are so adorable, I can't wait to see where they end up! I wonder if some of our Maltese will bark at them! LOL :chili::aktion033:

I just love their googly eyes...TOO CUTE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG sooooo cute! :w00t: Can't wait to see where their travels take them!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:smrofl: Tammy I laughed so much... the second picture of Benny and Emma.. "the proud puppy raisers" reminded me of OLD portraits ( like 1800's) when NO one smiled and had a the look like someone just died on their faces.. Such cute kids you have! :ThankYou:for making this thread.. it is so good to laugh!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Those are the cutest pictures!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Adorable! All of them!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What an awesome Granddaddy you have!! Your babies look fabulous in your pics :thumbsup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Tammy these pics are great! Benny has some sweet soulful eyes :wub: and Emma is just adorable!!

That is very sweet of your grandpa and you!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

so cute tammy...your grandfather is soo talented...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Benny and Emma are so adorable in their picture!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Tammy those are adorable!! Looke like your grandfather put a lot of time and love into making them!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What great pictures. Love the little ones.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How did I miss this post???? OMG, first off, the pics of Benny and Emma are gorgeous.......look at those eyes on both of them.......just simply gorgeous babies! Now, back to the subject, love the little malts, your grandfather is making those sweet little malts faster than I don't know what. They are so cute!!! He is talented~~~~

And you know I can't leave this reply without commenting on Emma's BIG Bow........outstanding!!!! She looks so adorable with it on!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I remember your post about these cute little malts your grandfather was making Tammy. They are adorable. What a good job he did. I love your pictures. Benny & Emma did a good job of bringing up all those babies. They look very well behaved. What a fun & sweet thing for you to do. It will be fun looking at everyone's pictures when they receive them. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved all the pictures and those adorable malts. I remember the picture of your grandfather from the last post and I still smiled when I looked at it again. 
I can tell Benny was the model for creations and I have to say I love that bow on Emma. :wub:
It'll be fun to see the pictures as the pups reach their new homes. I hope each and every one of them have a safe trip.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Tammy, I am in love with your Grandfather. Gosh he just looks so kind.

And WOWZAA!! Look at those little malt babies. That's so cool.

Now a quick funny story. I told Edie (AMA Rescue) about a thread a gal posted, looking for information on the Oregon pups. Edie said, "I always check on those threads, and didn't see it". So she looked again, and said,
while laughing, "Those are all wooden pups!!" :HistericalSmiley: She was looking at the wrong thread. LOL

Well they should be easy to adopt as you won't have to house train them.

LMFAO ~ Edie and I were both cracking up. 

The pups are amazing. So is your Grandpa. Send him our love ~ :grouphug:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Love this family portrait picture! So cute!! :wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Oh those pictures are ADORABLE Tammy!!! I love the one with them all in front of B&E who are sitting on the chair - this will be a fun summer event for sure!


 I think it'll be a fun summer event too! It took me so long to get the boxes and everything together but I'm glad I waited to send them. Do you realize it's been 3 months since I announced their "birth?" Us SMers know pups dont' leave their breeders before 12 weeks LMAO! So they are officially 12 weeks old and ready to go! 


LJSquishy said:


> I remember those precious babies from way back when the originals were first born -- we all fell completely head over heels for Benny2 & Emma2! :wub:
> 
> The new litter of puppies are so adorable, I can't wait to see where they end up! I wonder if some of our Maltese will bark at them! LOL :chili::aktion033:
> 
> I just love their googly eyes...TOO CUTE! :thumbsup:


 Aww I love Benny2 and Emma2. Cute way to think of it! And the googly eyes totally resemble Benny's. He has those big, round, googly eyes for sure! 


Silkmalteselover said:


> :smrofl: Tammy I laughed so much... the second picture of Benny and Emma.. "the proud puppy raisers" reminded me of OLD portraits ( like 1800's) when NO one smiled and had a the look like someone just died on their faces.. Such cute kids you have! :ThankYou:for making this thread.. it is so good to laugh!!


 :HistericalSmiley:THey do look very distinguished in the proud puppy raiser pic! You hit the nail on the head with the 1800s portrait LOL!


CeeCee's Mom said:


> How did I miss this post???? OMG, first off, the pics of Benny and Emma are gorgeous.......look at those eyes on both of them.......just simply gorgeous babies! Now, back to the subject, love the little malts, your grandfather is making those sweet little malts faster than I don't know what. They are so cute!!! He is talented~~~~
> 
> And you know I can't leave this reply without commenting on Emma's BIG Bow........outstanding!!!! She looks so adorable with it on!!!:chili::chili::chili:


 Emma takes fashion advice from the best! Your girls have always been her inspiration! :wub:


3Maltmom said:


> Tammy, I am in love with your Grandfather. Gosh he just looks so kind.
> 
> And WOWZAA!! Look at those little malt babies. That's so cool.
> 
> ...


 HYSTERICAL DEB!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Edie gets the laugh of the day!!!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Your father is a very talented and generous man. Can't wait to hear the stories about the "pup's" travels.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow!!! they look awesome!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW, what a cute extended family and how nice of B&E to teach 'em the ropes before their journies to their new homes.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh I TOTALLY LOVE that picture of your grandpa and the malts that they made SO SO SO SWEET!!!!! 

oh and love these pictures of the malts and the malt raisers <3 I can't wait to read all about their journeys  this will be FUN ^_^

umm does Benny also travel?? oh I so want that one..pretty please

hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

angelgirl599 said:


> Love this family portrait picture! So cute!! :wub::wub:


 


That's my favorite also:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow I can't believe he made 12 more...what a guy. Your pics are adorable Tammy.
B & E are so sweet, do they have any idea what's going on?? LOL. When they see these pups being packaged for the mail they may get a little worried.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

TheMalts&Me said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh I TOTALLY LOVE that picture of your grandpa and the malts that they made SO SO SO SWEET!!!!!
> 
> oh and love these pictures of the malts and the malt raisers <3 I can't wait to read all about their journeys  this will be FUN ^_^
> 
> ...


 Well Benny doesn't travel BUT perhaps a Benny clone will be making it overseas by the end of the summer, wink wink! 


Matilda's mommy said:


> That's my favorite also:wub:


 :blush:Thanks! I just wish Ben's hair was out of his eyes! 


Maglily said:


> Wow I can't believe he made 12 more...what a guy. Your pics are adorable Tammy.
> B & E are so sweet, do they have any idea what's going on?? LOL. When they see these pups being packaged for the mail they may get a little worried.


 No clue Bren. They probably just think I've lost my mind yet again. Who knows, they are probably glad to see them leave so that they don't have to do anymore photo shoots with the malt puppies LOL. I set up the little pups in various places throughout the house. I kep trying to getthe perfect lighting and a big enough space to place most of the pups w/the dogs. It wasn't an easy task. And then I did some before their haircut and some after. The pre-haircut pics actually came out better. Poor B&E though. They were not amused to be posing w/them over and over LOL!


----------

